# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  αλκοολ

## super

γεια σας! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω...οταν καποιοσ εχει πιει ενα μπουκαλι κρασι ειναι φυσιολογικο να λυποθυμα,να χανει τελειως τις αισθησεις του και να εχει σπασμους? αν οχι..τοτε ποια ουσια θα μπορουσε να τα ειχε προκαλεσει αυτα?

----------


## erianna

> γεια σας! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω...οταν καποιοσ εχει πιει ενα μπουκαλι κρασι ειναι φυσιολογικο να λυποθυμα,να χανει τελειως τις αισθησεις του και να εχει σπασμους? αν οχι..τοτε ποια ουσια θα μπορουσε να τα ειχε προκαλεσει αυτα?


γεια σου...το φυσιολογικό που λες έχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο....το φύλο....την ψυχολογική κατάσταση...το αν έχεις φάει ή όχι....αν είσαι συνηθισμένος-η στο αλκοόλ...από πολλά....θες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος-η? και όταν λες σπασμούς..τι εννοείς...?

----------


## super

η κοπελα που το επαθε ειναι μια φιλη μου και εγινε σε ενα γαμο..ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενη στο αλκοολ και παντα ειχε μετρο...και απο εκει που ηταν μια χαρα σηκωνεται βγαινει εξω και πεφτει κατω..ξυπναγε καπου καπου και ΄λεγε κατι τρελα...του στυλ "θα πεθανω?" και ξανακοιμοταν..σπασμους ξερεισ εννοω οτι ετρεμε απλως..την πηγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και εκει ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι αυτο δεν προκαλειται απο αλκοολ..αλλα του ζητησαμε να μην κανει περαιτερω εξετασεις γιατι δεν θα ηθελε η κοπελα..τωρα μετα απο ενα μηνα της ειπα αυτο που μας ειπε ο γιατρος..και θελει να μαθει τι εγινε...ξερεις ποιος το εκανε? γιατι? γιατι να την κανουν ρεζιλι?(εγω δεν ημουν στο τραπεζι της) αλλα καθοταν με πραγματικα καλους της φιλους και δεν μπορει να φανταστει οτι καποιος απαυτους θα το εκανε..βεβαια τωρα δεν μπορει να κανει εξετασεις για να δει αν οντως ειχε πεσει κατι στο ποτο της..και να δει αν οντως ειχε δικιο ο γιατρος..θα μπορουσαν αυτα να ειναι συμπτωματα καποιας αλλης ουσιας και οχι του αλκοολ?

----------


## super

επισης δεν επιτρεποταν και το καπνισμα στο χωρο οποτε δεν παιζει ουτε το ενδεχομενο να εχει πεσει σταχτη

----------


## erianna

> η κοπελα που το επαθε ειναι μια φιλη μου και εγινε σε ενα γαμο..ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενη στο αλκοολ και παντα ειχε μετρο...και απο εκει που ηταν μια χαρα σηκωνεται βγαινει εξω και πεφτει κατω..ξυπναγε καπου καπου και ΄λεγε κατι τρελα...του στυλ "θα πεθανω?" και ξανακοιμοταν..σπασμους ξερεισ εννοω οτι ετρεμε απλως..την πηγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και εκει ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι αυτο δεν προκαλειται απο αλκοολ..αλλα του ζητησαμε να μην κανει περαιτερω εξετασεις γιατι δεν θα ηθελε η κοπελα..τωρα μετα απο ενα μηνα της ειπα αυτο που μας ειπε ο γιατρος..και θελει να μαθει τι εγινε...ξερεις ποιος το εκανε? γιατι? γιατι να την κανουν ρεζιλι?(εγω δεν ημουν στο τραπεζι της) αλλα καθοταν με πραγματικα καλους της φιλους και δεν μπορει να φανταστει οτι καποιος απαυτους θα το εκανε..βεβαια τωρα δεν μπορει να κανει εξετασεις για να δει αν οντως ειχε πεσει κατι στο ποτο της..και να δει αν οντως ειχε δικιο ο γιατρος..θα μπορουσαν αυτα να ειναι συμπτωματα καποιας αλλης ουσιας και οχι του αλκοολ?


ακόμα και στάχτη θα μπορούσε να είναι....

----------


## RockElCasbah

Η κοπέλα ενδέχεται να είναι έως και επιληπτική και να μη το γνωρίζει... ή να της βγήκε κρίση πανικού μετά την κατανάλωση του ενός μπουκαλιού. Κάτι που μπορεί να υπέβοσκε και να έτυχε να ξεσπάσει εκείνη την ώρα... αλλά κατόπιν εορτής, γνώμες σαφείς ας μη περιμένει... :) ...

----------


## erianna

> η κοπελα που το επαθε ειναι μια φιλη μου και εγινε σε ενα γαμο..ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενη στο αλκοολ και παντα ειχε μετρο...και απο εκει που ηταν μια χαρα σηκωνεται βγαινει εξω και πεφτει κατω..ξυπναγε καπου καπου και ΄λεγε κατι τρελα...του στυλ "θα πεθανω?" και ξανακοιμοταν.*.σπασμους ξερεισ εννοω οτι ετρεμε απλως..την πηγαμε στο νοσοκομειο και εκει ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι αυτο δεν προκαλειται απο αλκοολ.*.αλλα του ζητησαμε να μην κανει περαιτερω εξετασεις γιατι δεν θα ηθελε η κοπελα..τωρα μετα απο ενα μηνα της ειπα αυτο που μας ειπε ο γιατρος..και θελει να μαθει τι εγινε...ξερεις ποιος το εκανε? γιατι? γιατι να την κανουν ρεζιλι?(εγω δεν ημουν στο τραπεζι της) αλλα καθοταν με πραγματικα καλους της φιλους και δεν μπορει να φανταστει οτι καποιος απαυτους θα το εκανε..βεβαια τωρα δεν μπορει να κανει εξετασεις για να δει αν οντως ειχε πεσει κατι στο ποτο της..και να δει αν οντως ειχε δικιο ο γιατρος..θα μπορουσαν αυτα να ειναι συμπτωματα καποιας αλλης ουσιας και οχι του αλκοολ?



περιέργα πράγματα....και πήρε ο γιατρός την ευθύνη να φύγει έτσι απλά η κοπέλα?????? και γιατί η κοπέλα δεν ήθελε άλλες εξετάσεις?

----------


## super

οχι της εκανε διαφορα πριν ορους καφεινη και κατι αλλο μια ενεση με αερα..θα σε γελασω τι ακριβως ειναι..αυτο το ειπε ο γιατρος στους γονεις της και το ακουσα επειδη ημουν πιο διπλα..εκεινοι δεν ηθελαν να κανουν εξετασεις γιατι αν οντως ειχε πεσει κατι θα επρεπε να κανουν καταγγελεια μετα

----------


## erianna

> οχι της εκανε διαφορα πριν ορους καφεινη και κατι αλλο μια ενεση με αερα..θα σε γελασω τι ακριβως ειναι..αυτο το ειπε ο γιατρος στους γονεις της και το ακουσα επειδη ημουν πιο διπλα..*εκεινοι δεν ηθελαν να κανουν εξετασεις γιατι αν οντως ειχε πεσει κατι θα επρεπε να κανουν καταγγελεια μετα*


doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ανήκικη είναι η φίλη σου????

----------


## super

οχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι σχεση εχει αυτο με την καταγγελια? μπορεις να ριξεις και χλωρινη στο ποτο του αλλου δηλαδη? επειδη ειναι ενηλικας?

----------


## erianna

> οχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι σχεση εχει αυτο με την καταγγελια? μπορεις να ριξεις και χλωρινη στο ποτο του αλλου δηλαδη? επειδη ειναι ενηλικας?



ρώτησα επειδή είπες οι γονείς της αποφάσισαν να μην κάνουν περαιτέρω εξετάσεις για να αποφύγουν την ακαταγγελία (in case που χρειαζόταν)

----------


## super

α ναι η κοπελα δεν ηταν πολυ καλα εκεινη τη στιγμη..και αυτο για για την ουσια το εμαθε τωρα απο εμενα( μετα απο ενα μηνα δηλαδη)

----------


## erianna

> α ναι η κοπελα δεν ηταν πολυ καλα εκεινη τη στιγμη..και αυτο για για την ουσια το εμαθε τωρα απο εμενα( μετα απο ενα μηνα δηλαδη)


ε...ένα μήνα μετά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι υποθετικά σενάρια....

----------

